# Delete account



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mods or admin can do it

If you want to pm me with details

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Why on earth would you want to Vicki? this forum is the most active, helpful and experienced group of TT owners in one place that the world has to offer (probably 

I know you have experienced a number of recent issues with your car that the members on here have been able to help with 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oww don't leave vicki, it's not worth it...

i've been there with many people telling me my cars going to explode.. i just take it with a pintch of salt, and have actually span it round and say, things like 'don't tell me it'll blow up'

people tend to tow the line here... which makes it quite broing, but think your wheels are a good fresh view on the car....

don't leave because of some numpties out there... like you say 4 pages in short time slagging off something unrelated to the post is just bang out of order....

they wouldn't like it...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NOOOOO! This forum needs more women and needs to keep hold of them so please stay


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Princess vicki said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > oww don't leave vicki, it's not worth it...
> ...


well said


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oh well I guess she left then, due to all posts having been deleted.

Charlie


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Unfortunatly yes Charlie, new baby, new car and unwanted attention from a member :roll:

Maybe she'll return one day


----------

